# [USCC] Safe ROOT instructions for USCC SIII?



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

Can someone point me to the instructions to get root on my SIII without tripping the counter? Not wanting to switch ROMs or kernals at this point... just get root safely so I can use some of my favorite apps that require it.

Thanks,
MMCD


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

MonthlyMixCD said:


> Can someone point me to the instructions to get root on my SIII without tripping the counter? Not wanting to switch ROMs or kernals at this point... just get root safely so I can use some of my favorite apps that require it.
> 
> Thanks,
> MMCD


Here's what I used, and it didn't trip the counter.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Here's what I used, and it didn't trip the counter.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792342


I can confirm that this method for achieving root works on the U.S. Cellular SIII that I picked up last week. Thanks for the spot-on reply!


----------



## shep8228 (Feb 29, 2012)

I understand that this doesn't trigger the counter, but does it still show modified under the phone settings? I apologies that I haven't dug into the trigger counter much yet...


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

shep8228 said:


> I understand that this doesn't trigger the counter, but does it still show modified under the phone settings? I apologies that I haven't dug into the trigger counter much yet...


It does show Modified under - Settings - About device - Status - scroll all the way down to "Device status". I would assume that the stock images posted would remove that if you had to get back to stock. I'm not 100% sure on that, so please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## shep8228 (Feb 29, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> No gray
> 
> Mirror: Www.wildthingsgrow.com/olvis/rwdump/ROM/
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

shep8228 said:


> From the other thread about the stock odin files. ;(


I knew it wouldn't reset the flash counter, but according to Chainfire's explanation of Triangle Away on his XDA thread:

- On the SGS3, System->Settings->About device->Status still shows "Modified"
This is outside the scope of Triangle Away. The "system" status is not even always resettable in the bootloader. If you are going for warrenty, you need to *also* reflash a full stock firmware and wipe your device. If they boot up your device and find root apps, you're not going to get any warranty anyway. If you do such a full stock reflash and wipe, the "Modified" value will go away.

This is good news for those who root, don't trip the flash counter but show Modified in Settings.


----------



## shep8228 (Feb 29, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> I knew it wouldn't reset the flash counter, but according to Chainfire's explanation of Triangle Away on his XDA thread:
> 
> - On the SGS3, System->Settings->About device->Status still shows "Modified"
> This is outside the scope of Triangle Away. The "system" status is not even always resettable in the bootloader. If you are going for warrenty, you need to *also* reflash a full stock firmware and wipe your device. If they boot up your device and find root apps, you're not going to get any warranty anyway. If you do such a full stock reflash and wipe, the "Modified" value will go away.
> ...


Sure that makes sense i remember reading that a few weeks back. Haven't confirmed though


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

shep8228 said:


> Sure that makes sense i remember reading that a few weeks back. Haven't confirmed though


Correct, neither have I. Hopefully someone will post back here if they noticed that their device states Modified in Settings, then flashing the stock ODIN files and rebooting clears it.


----------



## millamic (Oct 22, 2011)

I have confirmed that flashing the stock Odin file sets you back to 'normal' status.


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

I've done nothing to my Siii other than the method linked above to get Root... and I have Root... and my Device status says Normal.


----------

